# Binoculars?



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

What would you go with for the money?

Cabelas XT 10x42

Nikon ATB 10x42

What are your experiences?


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

I have the Cabelas 10X42 XT. Love them! The decision back when I bought them was about $$$ and warranty. There was only a few $$$ difference, both are made in Japan, waterproof, etc. Put side by side there was no real difference in optics that I noticed......just price and warranty. Bottom line, if it has the Cabelas name on it, they will take it back....no questions asked. The Nikon's, if I remember right had a one year warranty.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nikon is very good, I have a pair of Monarchs and like them very much.

No experience with the Cabelas brand.

sawsman


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a pair of 10x42 Cabelas Euros, and the customer service is unmatched, I went in to get a new pair of front lens caps mine broke, and I got a whole new pair of binos because they don't stock the lens caps, point being the warrant is awesome they have taken back quite a few things of mine with no questions asked even some things that they probably shouldn't have, go with cabelas


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nikon and unless you have a Cabela's gift card, don't buy them there. I can get you a pair for 270 bucks, Assuming you're talking about the Monarch ATB's.

That's the UWN price. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I hate the monarchs, Imo they are about the biggest piece of junk out there.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you being silly? I have a set of Zeiss conquest 12-45's and I would trade them any day for a set of Monarchs that are 1/3 the price.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

No, I'm serious and you got a deal.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I hate the monarchs, Imo they are about the biggest piece of junk out there.


WHY??


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Both eyecups broke, the rubber casing cracked, and they fog up at any hint of moisture. Oh yeah did I mention one of the internal lenses fell loose. I am not excessivly hard on my binocs either. Does anyone know if Nikon honors the No fault policy if you've lost the ricept?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You can get 114 people's opinions with one click here http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601549&hasJS=true
I have the Monarchs and got them on Ebay for about the same price that tree mentions.


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge,
How do you like your monarchs?

I have read all of those reviews for both binos. I just wanted to talk to people that have had some experiences first hand.

Later
Dan


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll add a quick opinion here: I am a Nikon fan, and own some high-dollar camera equipment as well as optics all of which I've found to be extraordinary for the money. Nikon makes some of the best lenses in the world at all price ranges. One thing I've found though, I wouldn't say their customer service is anywhere near what Leupold, Zeiss, and Swaro offer. I think their value proposition is to offer a very high value product, and they don't toss in all the fluff dollars that correspond to world class customer service. While I've had very few troubles with my gear, getting service and support from Nikon has been slow and somewhat below my expectations overall. Just something to consider when discussing the Cabela's/Zeiss Conquest offerings because both have much more of a no questions asked fast & easy approach.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

hairy1 said:


> Huge,
> How do you like your monarchs?
> 
> I have read all of those reviews for both binos. I just wanted to talk to people that have had some experiences first hand.
> ...


I like them, they are the only ones that I have ever owned over $50, the eye cups can be slighly tempramental, but no big deal. Overall I give them a 9; they are generally known as the best value as most people seem to comment; I would agree with that, no $700 difference to my eyes as I look through the Meopta, Zeiss, etc. Good luck, go try them out and see what you think, it is hard to really try them in a store, seems much more useful to try a buddy's pair in the field when possible.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

huntingfellow said:


> Nikon ATB 10x42


Hello MrBot, You just replied to a 15 year old thread.

-DallanC


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Better late than never?


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Perhaps you should go to the home page and read the purpose of this "Utah Wildlife Net" ???

I reckon if the post is still on the net is still open for discussion. Otherwise the admins would have deleted it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Humor... some get it, some don't.

-DallanC


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Sometimes its best to open eyes, shut mouth and trot along.


----------



## andrew23 (5 mo ago)

I love Hontry Binoculars for Adults and I also love to use Celestron Nature DX 8x32 since it is the best choice when you have to view nature.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I work in a medical lab with $40,000 + microscopes. The microscopes in our lab are made by Leica, nikon, and Zeiss.

I have never seen a microscope made by Cabelas, Leopold, or Vortex lol


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

ns450f said:


> I work in a medical lab with $40,000 + microscopes. The microscopes in our lab are made by Leica, nikon, and Zeiss.
> 
> I have never seen a microscope made by Cabelas, Leopold, or Vortex lol


I kindof understand your point... but Swarovski or Kowa doesn't make microscopes either. I've yet to see someone recommend Leica, Nikon or Zeiss binoculars over Swarovski / Kowa.

-DallanC


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

DallanC said:


> I kindof understand your point... but Swarovski or Kowa doesn't make microscopes either. I've yet to see someone recommend Leica, Nikon or Zeiss binoculars over Swarovski / Kowa.
> 
> -DallanC


Yeah, I could be wrong but I do believe Swarovski actually makes the glass for a lot of the other companies like Leica, zeiss, or kowa.

I love my kowa binoculars and I just picked up a tract scope with the schott glass and it is amazing. 

I really don't know that much about optics but I have been told by a few supposed experts that it all comes down to the country where the glass is made.

Europe 1
Japan 2
Taiwan 3
China 4


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

ns450f said:


> I have never seen a microscope made by Cabelas, Leopold, or Vortex lol


While we are responding to bot resurrections of a 15 year old thread, I’ll say I have never seen a binocular made by Cabelas either. The logo on the case doesn’t necessarily represent the manufacturer.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

It’s just like the grocery business has done for years and years. 
All the “store brand” products are packaged by the big brand companies. They just stick the labels on the products on the cans of beans (or whatever the are producing) for the chain that they have a contract with. Different companies will pay on a sliding scale the cost for the quality level they want their brand to be. There is 2 or 3 manufacturers that produce all the”canned beans“ for everyone.
That is how “store brands” have always been done. 🤔


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

I have a pair of 10 X 50 Bushnell binoculars that I use for bird watching. They have been over the road. Beat around in the truck. These are still excellent, considering what they have been through.


----------

